# sw ga deer hunting for three



## TheLurch (Aug 9, 2009)

looking to join a club or lease for the upcoming deer season. we live in albany ga. would travel up to 2 hours for the right spot. seems like hunting land leases are becoming hard to find. let me know if you know of anyone looking for 3 mature new members. thanks. chris 

tallplumber@hotmail.com
229-881-9730


----------



## jbandito (Aug 9, 2009)

We have leased the same property since 1991. 849 acres in southwest central Ga. Just Minutes from Albany and Columbus areas. Located on Highway 153 just 7 miles Northeast of the town of Preston! We have kept are member numbers low so we have a ton of deer and turkey! Property is bordered on all sides by other leases and farm land. White Oak Bottoms and Pine Hills. Lannahasse Creek runs through property with several small creeks.

Locked entrance,primative campsite,highway frontage, private road runs through property. Simple Rules because we like to hunt where we want when we want but we are very respectfull to others. Two Guests per member and the only dues are the membership fee which stands at $1074 per year. We have six members so the two will equal 8 total members for the year. Georgia State Rules and Laws apply to Deer Harvested on the lease.

If you Like to hunt in a club that is not overcrowded and doesnt have insane rules then please call me!!!

Joe Miller
229-436-6335


----------



## jkoch (Aug 11, 2009)

Membership Available, Stewart Co. Club 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

WE JUST HAD 3 MEMBERS DROP OUT!


THIS IS A FAMILY FRIENDLY CLUB!

We have lots of deer and hogs !!

Middle Ga Sportsman's Club is looking for a few good members. We have 2500 acres of QDM with another 50,000 acres of QDM around us. This our 5th year of QDM and the results are awesome.

We are located 3 miles east of the Florance Marina State Park at the upper end of Lake Eufaula in Stewart County. Great fishing on the lake.

Last season one of our members won week 17 of the TRUCK BUCK SHOOTOUT with a net score of 145" This deer ranks as the #3 taken in Stewart county.

We have access to the property year round. we also have plenty of water,electricity and camper parking.

Walk in cooler and skinning shed.

175 Yard Rifle Range.

Over 20 + food plots and all the help you need to get some going for you.

Lots of Deer and Hogs with a growing Turkey population. Also some Wood Ducks and way to many tree rats!

Membership is $1000.00, this includes camper parking, hunting for you,your spouse and minor children (under 18 and still in school .)

Call or PM for directions,And more information.

Please call to set up visit.

Jerry Koch

423-413-1312-cell 
kochmktg@yahoo.com


----------



## Poppy D (Aug 11, 2009)

We have 300 aceres total 9 members we are a family kid friendly club. we have a camp site and power, we have acess to hunt more land .we hunt just outside of Elberton, Dues are $350. Power is divided among the campers. call me if you have questions 678-617-6566


----------



## Dan7347 (Aug 17, 2009)

Please check out the Talbot QDM ad in the members wanted seciton. We have 3000 acres awesome camp with water elec nice bathhouse yearround access 70 food plots lots of deer and turkey. Great family club. Pm me if you like I will be happy to tell you more if you are interested, dues $1300


----------



## klmgrizzly (May 30, 2011)

530 Acres in Early County; looking for four members; South of Arlington, Ga. Camp established with water and electricity. Contact e-mail - klmgrizzly700@yahoo.com


----------



## joedublin (Jul 11, 2011)

525 acres in Whigham, Georgia...this season is our first as a QDM club.We've leased this land for going on 12 years. Primitive camping,no dog hunting,no drunks,no drugs..just kick back,have fun and get a deer or two. $585 per member.Some of the guys bring their young son,daughter and/or wife.      jlong49@cox.net


----------



## joedublin (Jul 13, 2011)

Lurch...because of the lousy economy I just had the third member from last  year drop out...as of today I do have 3 spots open at $585 per member. We have 4 planted fields...one in cotton and three in peanuts...should be a really good year.I can arrange for you guys to look the land over if you'd like to.......jlong49@cox.net


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 13, 2011)

Joe this thread is 2 years old! His last post on here was 2 years ago!
Never know!


----------



## joedublin (Jul 14, 2011)

kmckinnie....thanks for the info...I'm still hoping to get a couple of GOOD guys to hunt with our group...it's really beautiful land....JOE


----------

